# Best/cheapest place for 20/25kg plates?



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I need some new plates, at the minute I've only got 2x15, 4x10, 4x7.5 and various 5's etc. I need some new heavier plates as I can't fit any more on my leg extension, it's maxed out at 70kg and I can get 17+ reps on it so I clearly need to go heavier. Where do you guys buy yours?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ebay!

Unless your minted and can justify paying silly money for brand new cast iron.

Powerhouse always seem competitive IME


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Ebay!
> 
> Unless your minted and can justify paying silly money for brand new cast iron.
> 
> Powerhouse always seem competitive IME


Minted is one thing that I am not mate. I'll check out eBay, see if I can grab a bargain, cheers.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Minted is one thing that I am not mate. I'll check out eBay, see if I can grab a bargain, cheers.


Still looking at a £1 per kg on ebay though.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

If you are after decent plates then anything around £1.5 per kg is a steal.

A.T Leisure do them for about this but unsure of their delivery as they are local so I always pick up.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Powerhouse have good choices, but they use DHL to deliver. Really unflexable on delivery times (cVnties). You get a window of 7am to 5pm...

If you go with them mate, their kit is OK, but if your working than maybe send it to an address that someone is in all day.


----------

